

I'm surprised they didn't add "Expert at moonwalking" to the skills list - alexkearns
http://www.jobstheword.co.uk/Job/Info/1186/Digital_Designer/Guildford/Allianz

======
wccrawford
Sounds like they just lost a jack-of-all-trades by refusing to pay him what
he's worth as he improves... And now they're trying to find another for the
same price.

Imagine their surprise when they find out that's actually a job for 3-5
specialists at those prices.

------
pitiburi
Well, it seems right for the Huuuge salary they offer!

~~~
michaelcampbell
> £22,000 - £32,000 + bens

That's per quarter, right?

